# tiny orange garden worm with antennae?



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay crew, need a real invertebrate guy here: 

First, no way I can get a good pic. Was tilling the soil, found a small, slim, yellow-orange worm with what look like antennae and setae! To my unaided eye, actually looks a lot like a tiny nereid! And it definitely slinks along like an annelid.

Any ideas? 

--I never heard of soil polychaetes in New York;
--Never heard of nematodes with antennae;
--Never heard of a planarian with antennae.

Little help?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wireworms?

Just a shot


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Wireworms?
> 
> Just a shot


Johnny, Whatever this is, it ain't no insect!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

So you said not a planaria, does that mean you have ruled out hammerhead worms?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

EEEEKKK.....what in the world were your doing tilling the soil??? Too damn cold!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

phender said:


> So you said not a planaria, does that mean you have ruled out hammerhead worms?


This dude has tiny little legs! Think of a moist glistening cross between a centipede and a sand worm!


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> This dude has tiny little legs! Think of a moist glistening cross between a centipede and a sand worm!


So like maybe a young millipede?

How big was this thing?


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd also guess millipede.

Pics?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Mystery solved--thanks to Matthew Mirabello: It is a Geophilomorpha, a "soil centipede." (S)he it about 1", really skinny. Was pulsating cause it was cold, when warmed up moves like any other chilopoda. 

I never saw one before, so this is pretty cool!

Soil Centipede


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Seen these before.. . Disgusting little buggars


----------

